# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  فحص البكارة يثير جدلا بالأردن‎

## ابو عوده

*فحص البكارة يثير جدلا بالأردن

*


كشفت تقارير أردنية عن تنامي ظاهرة توجه مئات الشبان المقبلين على الزواج، لإجبار الفتيات اللائي يرغبن في الارتباط بهن، بإجراء فحص طبي للتأكد من وجود غشاء البكارة، والحصول على تقرير طبي بذلك.


وبحسب ما كشف عنه مسؤول أردني، فإن 1200 فتاة لجأن لفحص "البكارة" بطلب من عرسانهن، قبل الزواج، وذلك في العام الماضي فقط, معتبرا أن ذلك رقما كبيرا "ويشكل مؤشرا خطيرا في ثقافة المجتمع".


وأشارت التصريحات التي أدلى بها رئيس المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي الدكتور مؤمن الحديدي، حفيظة علماء الدين ووجهاء المجتمع المحلي، حيث اعتبروا ذلك، تراجعا ثقافيا وأخلاقيا لدى الأردنيين.


وأكدت طبيبة أمراض نسائية، أن غشاء البكارة، الذي يعتبر في العرف رمزا لـ"طهارة المرأة" بأنه غشاء رقيق، يمكن أن يتهتك قبل الزواج، لأسباب كثيرة غير العلاقات المحرمة، مثل ممارسة بعض الرياضات، أو وقوع حوادث معينة تؤثر على المنطقة الحساسة لدى الفتيات.

وأكدت الطبيبة في حديث لقدس برس أن غشاء البكارة يمكن أن يتمزق "لأهون الأسباب، كتوجيه تيار ماء قوي جدا إلى المنطقة الحساسة مما يؤدي إلى تهتكه".

*علامة العذرية


*

وأوضح أستاذ الشريعة والفقه في الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور محمد القضاة رأي الشرع قائلا إن "المعيار بين البكر والثيب هو الفعلة الجنسية ليس إلا" مشيراً إلى أن غشاء البكارة "ليس هو العلامة الحقيقية على العذرية".

ويرى القضاة أن الطب الحديث "استطاع أن يقوم بإعادة الوضع إلى ما كان عليه" موضحاً أن عمليات الترقيع التي بدأت "تكثر في الآونة الأخيرة أثارت عدداً من الإشكاليات للفقهاء".

كما أوضح أن "علماء الشريعة انقسموا حول جواز هذه العمليات إلى قسمين، منهم من أباحها ولكن بشكل محدود وبضوابط محددة للغاية، ومنهم من رفضها واعتبرها تدليساً وخداعاً للرجل".

*جرائم شرف


*

وكشفت تقارير عديدة للمركز الوطني للطب الشرعي، عن أن عددا من الفتيات اللائي قتلن على خلفية "جرائم شرف" كن يحتفظن بغشاء البكارة، الأمر الذي يشير إلى عدم تورطهن بأي علاقات جنسية.

وقال المراقب الاجتماعي فؤاد الأحمد، إن ظاهرة فحص غشاء البكارة قبل الزواج "شيء خطير جدا، ومؤشر على عدد من التراكمات الأخلاقية السيئة في المجتمع".

وأشار إلى أن أكبر التحديات التي تواجه المجتمعات هي "تنامي عدم الثقة بين أفراده" مؤكدا أن ذلك ينمو حينما "تسود العلاقات المحرمة.. وحينما يقرر الشبان الذين مارسوا مغامرات كبيرة مع عدد من النساء أن يتزوجوا".

وأشار الأحمد إلى أن الشبان الأردنيين لم يكترثوا بالفحص الصحي للزوجين قبل الزواج، وهو الأهم، بينما توجهوا نحو إجبار الفتيات على فحص بكارتهن.

----------


## عُبادة

إللي بده يتزوج من وحدة هو متوقع او شاك بشي بأخلاقها ليش بده يتزوجها؟

وبعدين غشاء البكارة مش هو مقياس الشرف اصلا
ياما بنات عملن عمايل كبيرة وصغيرة وكن ما زلن عذراوات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> إللي بده يتزوج من وحدة هو متوقع او شاك بشي بأخلاقها ليش بده يتزوجها؟
> 
> وبعدين غشاء البكارة مش هو مقياس الشرف اصلا
> ياما بنات عملن عمايل كبيرة وصغيرة وكن ما زلن عذراوات


انا جد مستغربة ؟! سبقتني يا عبادة بالسؤال؟

----------


## ابو عوده

طب مالكم معصبين 
والله انا معاكم!!!!!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]عادي ناس يكون عندها شك باللي رح يرتبط فيها لانه بكون اكيد عامل العمايل 
بس الهبلة اللي بترد عليه ليش 
انا برأيي اللي ما عنده ثقة فيها من الاساس ما في داعي للارتباط 
اهم اشي الثقة من دونها اتوقع اساس الارتباط معدوم 
وبعدين اذا وصل مجتمعنا لهاي المرحلة معناها الوضع خطير كتييييييير 
انا مستغربة انه في هيك اصلا !!!
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا بفسرها اهانه للبنت الي بده يرتبط فيها , يعني عم بطعن فيها عينك عينك وبشك فيها 
هالبنت رح تكون مرتك فعيب عليك تطعن فيها وتشك بالصوره الوقحه هاي,,

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني هي الصراحة مثل ما حكيتو انه اذا شاك فيها ليش يرتبط من الاساس 
بس انا صرت اشوف ظاهرة بطل فيه ثقة من قبل الشباب يعني انا كثير بشوف شباب عندهم اختيار البنت اصعب من امور الحياة اللي عاشوها مثلا انا بعرف واحد لو تعرفوا انو خطب 7 مرات وكانت نهايتهم الفشل لاسباب مختلفة ومن هالاسباب غشاء البكارة واسباب اخرى انو مثلا اكتشف انها كانت بتحكي مع غيره او كان الها قصص قديمة بالحب وما الى ذلك 

بس بالنهاية ما بنقدر نحكم على الطرفين مين الجاهل ومين العاقل وبعدين البنت اذا بتكون واثقة من نفسها تعمل هالتحليل وبالعكس وقتها ما رح يكون في اهانة الها 



شكرا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا برأيي انو عادي ...اغلب الحالات التي بتفحص بتكون زواج تقليدي يعني بكون ما بعرف البنت وامه اختارتله اياها فشي طبيعي يعمل هالفحص لأنه اصلا ما في شي لسه بربطه بالبنت لا مغعرفة ولا حب ولا شي...ولا تحكولي ما ضل زواج تقليدي لسه الزواج التقليدي موجود وبكثرة .... وممكن في بعض الحالات الاخرى اللي بتكون من شخص بده يرتبط بوحدة وبحبها بس كان الها ماضي مش ولا بد او البنت جريئة زيادة عن اللزوم او هبلة زيادة عن اللزوم مع الشباب وبتكون هي كمان بتحبه بس لحتى يكون على بينة وما ينتهي كل شي بعد ما يقع الفاس بالراس بعمل هالفحص ...لأنه مهما الشب كان يحب البنت بس لما توصل الشغلة لشرفها بمسحها من قلبه ومن عقله وبلعكس بحتقرها وبسميها بالوسخة وبرميها زي ما برمي الحذاء....هاي هي الحالات اما غير هيك اصلا ما بخطر عباله هالفحص

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهانه مهما كانت الثقه ومهما كانت النتائج مضمونه , هالبنت واثق منها تفضل مش واثق لا تطعن بشرف العالم 
اذا انت يا شب صاحب  سوابق وشايف العجايب اذن انت الوسخ وانت عديم الشرف والاخلاق ومش كل الناس زيك  هاي رسالتي لهيك شباب بطلبوا هيك فحص

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاي اثبات عكلامي  :Db465236ff: 

وبالنهاية للبنت الحق انها ترفض او تقبل

----------


## Sc®ipt

> انا بفسرها اهانه للبنت الي بده يرتبط فيها , يعني عم بطعن فيها عينك عينك وبشك فيها 
> هالبنت رح تكون مرتك فعيب عليك تطعن فيها وتشك بالصوره الوقحه هاي,,


*فعلا عيب يطعن فيها و بشرفها
و على فرض ردت البنت عليه و عملت فحص و طلعت عذراء
شو رح يكون موقف الشب ؟؟؟؟
رح يكون مبسوط انها طلعت عذراء او رح يكون مبسوط لأنه طعن بشرف الهبلة الي رح تقبل تتزوجه

و كمان انا بوافقكم بالرأي انه الي بده يعمل هيك شغلة و عنده شك 1% ليش يفكر بالإرتباط فيها أصلا

/* فعلا صار الوضع خطير */*

----------


## محمد العزام

> اهانه مهما كانت الثقه ومهما كانت النتائج مضمونه , هالبنت واثق منها تفضل مش واثق لا تطعن بشرف العالم 
> اذا انت يا شب صاحب سوابق وشايف العجايب اذن انت الوسخ وانت عديم الشرف والاخلاق ومش كل الناس زيك هاي رسالتي لهيك شباب بطلبوا هيك فحص


 

يا عمار مثل ما حكى احمد الزواج التقليدي لسة موجود وبكثرة يعني الشب بكون اول مرة بشوف البنت وما بيعرف عنها شي وبعدين لاتنسى عمار في حالات صارت انو اكتشفوا بعد الزواج انو ما في غشاء طيب بالحالة هاي مش الشب انظلم 
وبعدين انت كمان يمكن سمعت عن اللي صار بالاردن قبل فترة انتشار الظاهرة اعادة غشاء البكارة بعد ما انفض طيب كبنت يكون عملت عملتها وبعدين تصلح هالغلطة باعادة الغشاء وتتزوج وكانوا ما صار شي والشب كمان هون شو موقفه وهو عايش بالخداع مع زوجته 

ما دايما بكون الحق على الشب والبنت كمان تتححمل المسؤولية

----------


## saousana

> اهانه مهما كانت الثقه ومهما كانت النتائج مضمونه , هالبنت واثق منها تفضل مش واثق لا تطعن بشرف العالم 
> اذا انت يا شب صاحب  سوابق وشايف العجايب اذن انت الوسخ وانت عديم الشرف والاخلاق ومش كل الناس زيك  هاي رسالتي لهيك شباب بطلبوا هيك فحص


انا معك يا الواحد بوخد وحدة واثق فيها يا بلاش

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا عمار مثل ما حكى احمد الزواج التقليدي لسة موجود وبكثرة يعني الشب بكون اول مرة بشوف البنت وما بيعرف عنها شي وبعدين لاتنسى عمار في حالات صارت انو اكتشفوا بعد الزواج انو ما في غشاء طيب بالحالة هاي مش الشب انظلم 
> وبعدين انت كمان يمكن سمعت عن اللي صار بالاردن قبل فترة انتشار الظاهرة اعادة غشاء البكارة بعد ما انفض طيب كبنت يكون عملت عملتها وبعدين تصلح هالغلطة باعادة الغشاء وتتزوج وكانوا ما صار شي والشب كمان هون شو موقفه وهو عايش بالخداع مع زوجته 
> 
> ما دايما بكون الحق على الشب والبنت كمان تتححمل المسؤولية


ما اختلفنا , الزواج التلقيدي من يوم يومه موجود لكن ارجع وشوف ما كان في فحص للبكاره والدليل انه جديد صاير  يعني مش مبرر انه الشب ما بعرفها  , اما حالات انه انكشف بعدين فهو صاحب القرار اما يحويها او يطلقها لكن مش مبرر تطعن وتشك بشرف البنت قدام العالم لحتى ما تنظلم انت , اما انه غلطت وعملت عمليه كمان مش مبرر لانه عم تتهمها انه ممكن تكوني غلطتي وانا بدي اتأكد .. على كل  واحد حر بحاله وبرأيه

----------


## عُبادة

حسستوني انه الزواج التقليدي انه الام بتشوف العروس وبتعجبها وبتروح تخطبها لابنها وبس 
طيب كمان فيه بسألوا عن البنت وعن أهلها وعن كل شي عنها واذا بعدها بالجامعة بسألوا عنها بكل اقسام كليتها وجامعتها وبالحارة وبكل مكان وما بكونوا جايبينها من الشارع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هسه غير هديك الحالات ما اتوقع في فحص ...بس السؤال اللي بطرح نفسه انه يعني فحص البكارة هو الدليل والشهادة على انه البنت ما كان الها ماضي ...ماشالله في بنات الهم ماضي مشرف بالوساخة بس بدون ما يكون غشاء البكارة عندها انفض او بتكون عاملة عملية يعني اذا طلعت نتائج الفحص سليمة بتكون البنت شريفة وما الها ماضي وبنبسط الزلمة وبقول هاد اثباتي على أنه مرتي شريفة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....يمكن من هاد المبدأ لازم الواحد يفكر انه ما يفكر ابدا انه يعمل الفحص

----------


## زهره التوليب

لهاي الدرجه الناس بطلت تستحي؟؟؟
العمى
والله لو تصير معي..لاهرله سنانه واطرده طرده الكلاب ويعدين ارفع عليه قضيه ..
او 
الخيار الثاني
انهم يخترعوا شي فحص يدلنا على عذريه الرجل...ساعتها ممكن نقبل
يعني احقر البشر واقلهم شرف واخلاق...ممكن يجي يتفلسف بده ست الطهر...طيب ليش؟؟ لأنه عامل ال20 وذمتها وبفكر كل الناس مابتخاف من الله زيه
اما شكال :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يا عمار مثل ما حكى احمد الزواج التقليدي لسة موجود وبكثرة يعني الشب بكون اول مرة بشوف البنت وما بيعرف عنها شي وبعدين لاتنسى عمار في حالات صارت انو اكتشفوا بعد الزواج انو ما في غشاء طيب بالحالة هاي مش الشب انظلم 
> وبعدين انت كمان يمكن سمعت عن اللي صار بالاردن قبل فترة انتشار الظاهرة اعادة غشاء البكارة بعد ما انفض طيب كبنت يكون عملت عملتها وبعدين تصلح هالغلطة باعادة الغشاء وتتزوج وكانوا ما صار شي والشب كمان هون شو موقفه وهو عايش بالخداع مع زوجته 
> 
> ما دايما بكون الحق على الشب والبنت كمان تتححمل المسؤولية



قال تعالى:

 {الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّؤُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ }النور26


لذلك كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه بدل مايلطش بالخلق ويتهمهم....اذا كنت طيب...الله بيسرلك وحده مثلك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> حسستوني انه الزواج التقليدي انه الام بتشوف العروس وبتعجبها وبتروح تخطبها لابنها وبس 
> طيب كمان فيه بسألوا عن البنت وعن أهلها وعن كل شي عنها واذا بعدها بالجامعة بسألوا عنها بكل اقسام كليتها وجامعتها وبالحارة وبكل مكان وما بكونوا جايبينها من الشارع



 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالله سؤال واحد بس للجماعه الي بوافقوا على هيك شي
ياشاطرين...بتقبلوا هالشي يتطبق على اخواتكم؟؟؟؟؟
بدي جواب اه او لأ

----------


## محمد العزام

> بالله سؤال واحد بس للجماعه الي بوافقوا على هيك شي
> ياشاطرين...بتقبلوا هالشي يتطبق على اخواتكم؟؟؟؟؟
> بدي جواب اه او لأ


 


اكيد لا 
بس بتعرفي ليش زهرة عشان انا واثق من التربية عشان عايش معها بنفس البيت بس مش كل بنات الناس واثقين منهم واكبر دليل اللي بصير بالمجتمع واللي بنشوفو وبنسمعه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بالله سؤال واحد بس للجماعه الي بوافقوا على هيك شي
> ياشاطرين...بتقبلوا هالشي يتطبق على اخواتكم؟؟؟؟؟
> بدي جواب اه او لأ


والله كأنك ببالي , لسه بدي اسأل نفس السؤال .. :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

احنا حكينا عن حالات معينة بصير فيها الفحص .... واصلا الفحص مش مقياس لنزاهة البنت ...وللبنت واهلها الحق في الرفض او القبول...وانا معك انه الطيبون للطيبات والخبيثون للخبيثات بس ياما في رجال هبايل اتزوجوا من نسوان الله وحده بعلم تاريخهم...ولا تنسي انه احنا بمجتمع شرقي والرجل لا يعامل معاملة المرأة وشرف البنت اله حساباته الخاصة وكمثال بسيط انتي لما تعرفي انه اخوكي بعرف بنت وبسهر معها بنصاص الليالي عالتلفون او بشوفها بشكل يومي بكافييات ما رح تكون ردة فعلك نفسها لما ينطبق هالشي على اختك لا قدر الله وقيسي هيك عالمجتمع

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اكيد لا 
> بس بتعرفي ليش زهرة عشان انا واثق من التربية عشان عايش معها بنفس البيت بس مش كل بنات الناس واثقين منهم واكبر دليل اللي بصير بالمجتمع واللي بنشوفو وبنسمعه



بس هالشي مابيعطيك الحق تشكك ببنات العالم...اذا انت واثق من اختك  100% فأخوي واثق مني 1000% وبجوز اكثر
وممكن تصير مذابح على هالقصه  :Db465236ff: 
على كل حال انا بشكك بالدراسه من اصلهااااااااااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> احنا حكينا عن حالات معينة بصير فيها الفحص .... واصلا الفحص مش مقياس لنزاهة البنت ...وللبنت واهلها الحق في الرفض او القبول...وانا معك انه الطيبون للطيبات والخبيثون للخبيثات بس ياما في رجال هبايل اتزوجوا من نسوان الله وحده بعلم تاريخهم...ولا تنسي انه احنا بمجتمع شرقي والرجل لا يعامل معاملة المرأة وشرف البنت اله حساباته الخاصة وكمثال بسيط انتي لما تعرفي انه اخوكي بعرف بنت وبسهر معها بنصاص الليالي عالتلفون او بشوفها بشكل يومي بكافييات ما رح تكون ردة فعلك نفسها لما ينطبق هالشي على اختك لا قدر الله وقيسي هيك عالمجتمع



ههههههههههههه ...عفوا احمد...كيف يعني بحالات معينه؟؟؟ يعني اذا كانت الوحده سمعتها بطاله بنطبق عليها هالشي؟ طيب ليش بدك اياها اذا سمعتها مش منيحه

وعفوا كمان مره...يعني مافي بنات هبايل تزوجوا من رجال خبيتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعفوا للمره الثالثه...لو بعرف ان اخوي من هالنوعيه ما بسكتله...لأ...بقاطعه ومابحكي معه...الحرا حرااااااااااااااااام على الكل...ولا تحكيلي مجتمع....الله لما يسألني يوم القايامه مارح يسألني عن مجتمعي..رح يسألني عن نفسي وعن الناس الي انا مسؤوله عنهم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ههههههههههههه ...عفوا احمد...كيف يعني بحالات معينه؟؟؟ يعني اذا كانت الوحده سمعتها بطاله بنطبق عليها هالشي؟ طيب ليش بدك اياها اذا سمعتها مش منيحه
> 
> وعفوا كمان مره...يعني مافي بنات هبايل تزوجوا من رجال خبيتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وعفوا للمره الثالثه...لو بعرف ان اخوي من هالنوعيه ما بسكتله...لأ...بقاطعه ومابحكي معه...الحرا حرااااااااااااااااام على الكل...ولا تحكيلي مجتمع....الله لما يسألني يوم القايامه مارح يسألني عن مجتمعي..رح يسألني عن نفسي وعن الناس الي انا مسؤوله عنهم


وعفوا مرة رابعة يعني انا ما بجيب هالكلام من عندي ...انا بعرف انو في شب اتعرف على البنت اللي حبها من الشباب وجاب رقمها من الشباب بجوز ما كانت عاملة شي بس لحتى يتأكد اخضعها للفحص هاد وهي وافقت شو رايك  وهيهم عايشين ومبسوطين وبتحبه وبحبها :SnipeR (19): ... وعفوا مرة خامسة بدو اياها لأنه يمكن على ايده التزمت ومش معقول بنت كانت سمعتها مش ولا بد والتزمت انها تعيش طول حياتها مذمومة هيك حرام وما بجوز من الله والها عرسانها والله ما بنسى حد وعفوا مرة سادسة لو كل البنات زيك رفضوا الفحص كان ما لقيتي هالموضوع نازل....وعفوا مرة سابعة اذا انتي قاطعتي اخوكي شو رح يكون موقفك من اختك بتقاطعيها؟؟؟ ....ما بعتقد رح تمنعيها تكمل هالشي بأي طريقة ولو بوصل فيكي انك تحكي لأهلك وشوفي ردة فعل اهلك بالحالتين كيف رح تكون ...انتي يا بتكابري يا مش عايشة بالبلد :SnipeR (19):

----------


## زهره التوليب

لأ يا احمد انا عايشه بهالبلد وشااااااااايفه كمان وعندي خبرتي
بس برفض احط نفسي والبنات الي مثلي بصف البنات الي انت بتحكي عنهم
وهاي الحاله الي انت بتحكي عنها حاله خاصه وغريبه بنظري
وكمان بنظري اذا انت موافق...فاول شي اثبت لنفسك واقبل هالشي على اختك

ولا تزعل...بس انا تربيت البنت مثل الشب والخطأ خطأ على الكل و العيب عيب على الكل...ومابفهم بهاي الفروق..ومش رح اربي ولادي عليها...لانها اساس البلاء ولولاها ولولا ان الشباب حاسين بالامان من هالمبدأ كان مابعملوا عمايلهم


وانا عايشه هون درست بالجامعه 7.5 سنين وشفت كل النوعيات بالجامعه...وبعرررررف كل مايدور...وبعرف كل واح او وحده من الي حوالي شو نوعيته...
وبعرف كمان انه في ناس نقيين

----------


## زهره التوليب

احمد لاتزعل مني..هاي وجه نظري..وبنسحب من النقاش لانه هاي قناعتي وخلص
ومصره لو تصير معي لاكسرله وجهه و ارفع عليه قضيه ذم او قذف

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لأ يا احمد انا عايشه بهالبلد وشااااااااايفه كمان وعندي خبرتي
> بس برفض احط نفسي والبنات الي مثلي بصف البنات الي انت بتحكي عنهم
> وهاي الحاله الي انت بتحكي عنها حاله خاصه وغريبه بنظري
> وكمان بنظري اذا انت موافق...فاول شي اثبت لنفسك واقبل هالشي على اختك
> 
> ولا تزعل...بس انا تربيت البنت مثل الشب والخطأ خطأ على الكل و العيب عيب على الكل...ومابفهم بهاي الفروق..ومش رح اربي ولادي عليها...لانها اساس البلاء ولولاها ولولا ان الشباب حاسين بالامان من هالمبدأ كان مابعملوا عمايلهم
> 
> 
> وانا عايشه هون درست بالجامعه 7.5 سنين وشفت كل النوعيات بالجامعه...وبعرررررف كل مايدور...وبعرف كل واح او وحده من الي حوالي شو نوعيته...
> وبعرف كمان انه في ناس نقيين


انا ما حكيت اني موافق ولسه قبل شوي حكيتلك انه هالفحص مش اثبات او دليل على نزاهة البنت لذلك مستحيل افكر اني اعمله ولذلك اذا واحد طلب هالفحص لأختي رح ارفض واكيد اختي رح ترفض وقبل شوي حكيت انه للأهل والبنت الحق في الرفض او القبول ...واذا انتي تربيتي انه البنت زي الشب فأكثر من ثلثين المجتمع مش متربي على هالشي... وهالشي ما بيختلف عليه ثنين!!

واثبات لصحة كلامي جرائم الشرف بتصير لمين بالاردن؟؟؟ ...عمرك سمعتي واحد طخ اخوه لأكتشافه انه على علاقة مع بنت وبوخذها عشقة مفروشة :Db465236ff: 

بس خلاصة كلامي انه احنا مش لازم نكون محدودين النظر ولازم نلتمس العذر للي بعمل هالفحص ولازم نحدد الحالات اللي بصير فيها الفحص وما نعمم مشان ما نشملك انتي وخواتي بهالحكي ...يعني لازم يكون عنا بعد نظر شوي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

ايوووووووووه
هيك فهمتك صح يا احمد

----------


## غسان

_ والله حكيك على الشوارب ابوحميد .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ايوووووووووه
> هيك فهمتك صح يا احمد


بعد شو فهمتيني بعد ما وصلتي ضغطي للمليون :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> احمد لاتزعل مني..هاي وجه نظري..وبنسحب من النقاش لانه هاي قناعتي وخلص
> ومصره لو تصير معي لاكسرله وجهه و ارفع عليه قضيه ذم او قذف


الله يسعدك يا زهرة تخيلي لو تصير معي انا ( :Db465236ff:  بترك الموضوع لخيالكم شو بصير فيه  :Db465236ff: )


الثقة اهم شي واكثر شي مشترك لازم يكون بين اي اثنين صحاب شركاء جيران فما بالكو  بازواج رح يكونو عيلة !!!
جد الموضوع غريب انك توافق او تتجراء تتطلب من وحدة انت اخترتها هاد الطلب !
 حتى في حالة الزواج التقليدي زي ما قال احمد يعني اسمحلي اللي بشك ببنات الناس هاد بس اللي بكون معجب ولا تقلي فاس ولا راس القصة بس ثقة حتى لو زواج تقليدي ما ظل حد بعرفش عروستة الا يوم العرس !! يعني ببين كل شي وبعرف الواحد
وين ومع مين رح يمضي بقية عمره !!
اما يا محمد العزام تقلي انا واثق باختي 100% والسبب عارف تنشئتها طيب ما في اهالي بفكروا حالهم بعرفو اولادهم وهمه للاسف ما بعرفو شي !!
والله اذا جد وصلنا لهون وانة فعلا نقتنع بهيك ظاهرة فيعني انة صحيح انة وصلنا لقاع الفكر  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بعد شو فهمتيني بعد ما وصلتي ضغطي للمليون



وضغطي كمان  :Bl (14): 
بس نسيت...اطالب باختراع فحص مماثل لاثبات عذريه الرجل...احنا كمان طول عمرنا ماحفظين على انفسنا من حقنا نرتبط بشخص مستقيم وماعنده علاقات جنسيه قديمه :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> وضغطي كمان 
> بس نسيت...اطالب باختراع فحص مماثل لاثبات عذريه الرجل...احنا كمان طول عمرنا ماحفظين على انفسنا من حقنا نرتبط بشخص مستقيم وماعنده علاقات جنسيه قديمه


للأسف ما في :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  وكيف بدها تزبط هاي يا زهره ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

بتزبط...بدها شويه فحوصات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

بمزح لذلك
انا مقتنعه بنظريه
الطيبون للطيبات...هذا وعد من الحق سبحانه وتعالى
وهالشي كافي

----------


## غسان

> وضغطي كمان 
> بس نسيت...اطالب باختراع فحص مماثل لاثبات عذريه الرجل...احنا كمان طول عمرنا ماحفظين على انفسنا من حقنا نرتبط بشخص مستقيم وماعنده علاقات جنسيه قديمه


_ له له وين راحت الثقه .._ 

_طيب خليني اسأل سؤال للصبايا ..؟؟  بتقبلي هالشي ينطبق على اخوكي .. ؟؟_  
_اذا ما بتقبلي هالحكي على اخوكي كيف بتقبليه على ولاد الناس .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الله يسعدك يا زهرة تخيلي لو تصير معي انا ( بترك الموضوع لخيالكم شو بصير فيه )
> 
> 
> الثقة اهم شي واكثر شي مشترك لازم يكون بين اي اثنين صحاب شركاء جيران فما بالكو بازواج رح يكونو عيلة !!!
> جد الموضوع غريب انك توافق او تتجراء تتطلب من وحدة انت اخترتها هاد الطلب !
> حتى في حالة الزواج التقليدي زي ما قال احمد يعني اسمحلي اللي بشك ببنات الناس هاد بس اللي بكون معجب ولا تقلي فاس ولا راس القصة بس ثقة حتى لو زواج تقليدي ما ظل حد بعرفش عروستة الا يوم العرس !! يعني ببين كل شي وبعرف الواحد
> وين ومع مين رح يمضي بقية عمره !!
> اما يا محمد العزام تقلي انا واثق باختي 100% والسبب عارف تنشئتها طيب ما في اهالي بفكروا حالهم بعرفو اولادهم وهمه للاسف ما بعرفو شي !!
> والله اذا جد وصلنا لهون وانة فعلا نقتنع بهيك ظاهرة فيعني انة صحيح انة وصلنا لقاع الفكر


يا جماعة احنا بنحكي عن حالات ...والله العظيم حالات ...هيه حالات معينة وبس... ومها اذا لا قدر الله صارت معك بس احكيلي انا بطخه :Db465236ff: ...تعرفي ليش بطخه مشان اريحه من العذاب اللي بسبق الموت على اديكي :Db465236ff: ....

ولعلمك في حالات زواج ما بتكون مبنية لا عالثقة ولا على شي انتي بتحكي عن الزواج المثالي وهاد الزواج ما بيشمل كل انواع الزواج يا جماعة خلي عندكو شوية بعد نظر وشوفوا الموضوع من كافة الجوانب :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _ له له وين راحت الثقه .._ 
> 
> _طيب خليني اسأل سؤال للصبايا ..؟؟  بتقبلي هالشي ينطبق على اخوكي .. ؟؟_  
> _اذا ما بتقبلي هالحكي على اخوكي كيف بتقبليه على ولاد الناس .._



جاي تتخوث غسان
انا بحكي اذا كان اختبار البكاره واقع...فالبمقابل لازم يكون في فحص للرجل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _ له له وين راحت الثقه .._ 
> 
> _طيب خليني اسأل سؤال للصبايا ..؟؟  بتقبلي هالشي ينطبق على اخوكي .. ؟؟_  
> _اذا ما بتقبلي هالحكي على اخوكي كيف بتقبليه على ولاد الناس .._


 
غسان انت تحشييييييييييييييييش

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> جاي تتخوث غسان
> انا بحكي اذا كان اختبار البكاره واقع...فالبمقابل لازم يكون في فحص للرجل


_شكلك زعلتي ..؟؟_ 
_مممممم_ 
_واقع ولا مش واقع .. انا ما بقبله لا علي ولا على غيري .. مرفوض تماما عندي .._
_اعذرينا زهره .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _شكلك زعلتي ..؟؟ _ 
> _مممممم_ 
> _واقع ولا مش واقع .. انا ما بقبله لا علي ولا على غيري .. مرفوض تماما عندي .._



 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  لا مازعلت بس انجلطت
انتو مش فاهمين
مجرد الفكره هي اهااااااااااااانه :Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

اي قاع فكر بتحكي عنو يا مها 
قاع الفكر بصير لما وحدة بتتجوز واحد وبليلة دخلتو يكتشف انها كانت خاينة 
قاع الفكر لما البنت تعمل العجب قبل ماتتزوج ولما تنخطب وتصير عاملة حالها شريفة قدام خطيبها وانها مو عاملة شي هاي مش بدها فحص واحد بدها الف فحص 

وبعدين بتحكي ان في اهالي ما بيعرفوا عن بناتهم هون الذنب ذنب الاهل نفسهم لانو البنت بدها متابعة اكثر من الشب 
وبعدين احنا لانغمض عيونا عن الواقع اللي احنا عايشين فيه اللي صارت فيه البنت ترتكب حماقات اكثر من الشب 


وبعدين احنا اذا بنحكي عن حالة ما بنقدر نحكم على مجتمع بالفعل كلام صحيح بس بنفس الوقت ما نغفل عن هالحالة يمكن هالحالة تصيبني وتصيب غيري هون بالنهاية مش انظلمت

----------


## غسان

> لا مازعلت بس انجلطت
> انتو مش فاهمين
> مجرد الفكره هي اهااااااااااااانه


_والله معك حق .. هي اهانه .. وانا اسف على كل حال .._

----------


## دليلة

انا شفت كثير عائلات يعملو فحص لبناتهم عشان يكون فيه دليل لو طلع الزوج ابن حرام لانو بتصير كثير حوادت زي هيك في كثير يكون اهلو غاصبيون او شي يروح يحكي انو البنت مش كويسة وصارت عنا بس الطب الشرعي اتبت انو البنت اول مرة تلمس وكسبت القضية في هدي الحالة يكون لصالح البنت تعمل الفحص

اما انو ينطلب منها من الشب نفسه فهدا يعتبر حقارة منو واساءة للبنت ولشرفها ويكون انسان مريض نفسيا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اي قاع فكر بتحكي عنو يا مها 
> قاع الفكر بصير لما وحدة بتتجوز واحد وبليلة دخلتو يكتشف انها كانت خاينة 
> قاع الفكر لما البنت تعمل العجب قبل ماتتزوج ولما تنخطب وتصير عاملة حالها شريفة قدام خطيبها وانها مو عاملة شي هاي مش بدها فحص واحد بدها الف فحص 
> 
> وبعدين بتحكي ان في اهالي ما بيعرفوا عن بناتهم هون الذنب ذنب الاهل نفسهم لانو البنت بدها متابعة اكثر من الشب 
> وبعدين احنا لانغمض عيونا عن الواقع اللي احنا عايشين فيه اللي صارت فيه البنت ترتكب حماقات اكثر من الشب 
> 
> 
> وبعدين احنا اذا بنحكي عن حالة ما بنقدر نحكم على مجتمع بالفعل كلام صحيح بس بنفس الوقت ما نغفل عن هالحالة يمكن هالحالة تصيبني وتصيب غيري هون بالنهاية مش انظلمت



طيب اذا صار العكس يامحمد؟؟؟؟ ظلم ولا مش ظلم؟؟؟
مجتمعنا بكل تقاليده الحمقاااااااء غلط بغلط
والمشكله انوا بندافع عنه...وبنستميت بالدفاع...بدل ما نصحح من انفسنا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انا شفت كثير عائلات يعملو فحص لبناتهم عشان يكون فيه دليل لو طلع الزوج ابن حرام لانو بتصير كثير حوادت زي هيك في كثير يكون اهلو غاصبيون او شي يروح يحكي انو البنت مش كويسة وصارت عنا بس الطب الشرعي اتبت انو البنت اول مرة تلمس وكسبت القضية في هدي الحالة يكون لصالح البنت تعمل الفحص
> 
> اما انو ينطلب منها من الشب نفسه فهدا يعتبر حقارة منو واساءة للبنت ولشرفها ويكون انسان مريض نفسيا



الموضوع بيفرق بين مجتمع ومجتمع يا دليله...
ثانيا انا سمعت عن حوداث زيما حكيتي...بس الطب بيقدر يكشف ان البنت كانت سليمه او لأ...يعني حتى لو ماعملت فحص قبل الزواج

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _والله معك حق .. هي اهانه .. وانا اسف على كل حال .._



عادي غسان مافي داعي تعتذر..احنا بنتناقش عادي..ماشاء الله نغش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

حكينالكوا هالكلام ما بنطبق عليكوا وفي حالات لازم نحددها وما نعمم مشان ما يوصلكم الحكي ويستفزكم ما اقتنعتوا مصرين انكوا ترموا الكلام على حالكوا وتستفزوا حالكوا من لا سبب ...انتوا حرين انا بصراحة يئست اني اوصللكم الفكرة خليكوا هيك معصبين ورافعين ضغط حالكم عالفاضي اصلا انا ليش لأناقشكوا ....تصبحوا عخير

----------


## زهره التوليب

لأ فاهمين يا احمد...بس هاي وجهه نظرك مش وجه نظر صاحب المقال
تلاقي الخير
انا شخصيا مش معصبه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> طيب اذا صار العكس يامحمد؟؟؟؟ ظلم ولا مش ظلم؟؟؟
> مجتمعنا بكل تقاليده الحمقاااااااء غلط بغلط
> والمشكله انوا بندافع عنه...وبنستميت بالدفاع...بدل ما نصحح من انفسنا


 


مزبوط زهرة اكيد اذا العكس رح يكون اكبر ظلم وبرفض الخيانة من الزوج كمان انا ما رفعت شعار انو الزوج يخون بس البنت لا 
بس انا بحكي عن مجال الموضوع 

طيب زهرة انا بحكي عن حالة ويمكن اول مرة بحكيها لاي شخص 
انا هالحالة صارت قدامي وباقرب الناس الي اتزوج وما شاء الله عليه بس النهاية كانت مثل ما حكيت قبل هيك اكتشف انو زوجته كانت بتخونه طيب شو هالموقف وكانت بنت ناس محترمين وعيلة ما شاء الله عليها 

ومثل ما حكيت حالة من مجتمع ما بنقدر نعمم على كل المجتمع بس انا بذكر حالة وفلان بذكر حالة وعلان بذكر حالة 
بالنهاية رح تتسع اول باول

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مزبوط زهرة اكيد اذا العكس رح يكون اكبر ظلم وبرفض الخيانة من الزوج كمان انا ما رفعت شعار انو الزوج يخون بس البنت لا 
> بس انا بحكي عن مجال الموضوع 
> 
> طيب زهرة انا بحكي عن حالة ويمكن اول مرة بحكيها لاي شخص 
> انا هالحالة صارت قدامي وباقرب الناس الي اتزوج وما شاء الله عليه بس النهاية كانت مثل ما حكيت قبل هيك اكتشف انو زوجته كانت بتخونه طيب شو هالموقف وكانت بنت ناس محترمين وعيلة ما شاء الله عليها 
> 
> ومثل ما حكيت حالة من مجتمع ما بنقدر نعمم على كل المجتمع بس انا بذكر حالة وفلان بذكر حالة وعلان بذكر حالة 
> بالنهاية رح تتسع اول باول



لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
فعلا بتصير
بس شو الحل؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> بس شو الحل؟؟


*الحل بسيط جدا
نرجع لدينا و للقرآن الكريم
و أعتقد انتي ذكرتي الآية الطيبون للطيبات و الخبيثون للخبيثات
وللأسف أكبر غلط إحنا واقعيين فيه اننا مقدسين العادات والتقاليد أكثر من الدين


مجرد رأي*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يا الله راح عليا النقاش ...... كنت ناااااااااااااااااااااايمة 
زهرة يعطيكي العافية كفيتي ووفيتي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
حلوة فكرة القضية عجبتني 
بالاضافة لتكسير الاسنان 
انا مجرد نظرة او حتى تلميح بالحكي قدامي عن حد غيري بضايقني 
تخيلو ينحكي هيك بالصريح قدامي 
" بنكسره "  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا بفسرها اهانه للبنت الي بده يرتبط فيها , يعني عم بطعن فيها عينك عينك وبشك فيها 
> هالبنت رح تكون مرتك فعيب عليك تطعن فيها وتشك بالصوره الوقحه هاي,,


 
يا سيدي الموضوع وما في انو الشب يلي بجرب الفتاة يلي بدو يتزوجها انا تعمل هذا الفحص بكون احترامي اله ما بفهم .

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

'' الحرج '' يمنع مفتي المملكة من اصدار فتوى فحص العذرية




 
               منع "الحرج" مفتي المملكة  نوح علي سلمان القضاء من إصدار فتوى شرعية حول موقف الدين الإسلامي من إجراء فحص العذرية. وقال مصدر صحفي الخميس أنها كانت قد أرسلت قبل أسبوع كتابا رسميا إلى المفتي تطلب منه فيه رأي الدين الإسلامي في إقبال الفتيات في المجتمع الأردني على إجراء فحص العذرية قبل الزواج، إلا أن مدير مكتب المفتي ابلغ الصحيفة اعتذار المفتي عن إصدار مثل هذه الفتوى نظرا لأن "القضية حساسة، ويتحرج المفتي من الحديث فيها".
   وكانت صحيفة الغد قد نشرت قبل أسبوع تصريحات لمدير المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي مؤمن الحديد قال فيها انه يجرى في الأردن سنويا ما يزيد عن 1200 فحص للعذرية في ظاهرة جديدة على المجتمع الأردني، محذرا من انتشار هذه الظاهرة.
   وقد أثار نشر هذه التصريحات ردود فعل واسعة، وبخاصة لدى المنظمات المعنية بحقوق المرأة التي اعتبرت أن مثل هذا السلوك يشكل إساءة بالغة لكرامة الأنثى وإنسانيتها.

----------


## دليلة

المفتي انحرج كيف بتصير هاي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لاحياء في الدين

----------


## زهره التوليب

صحيح لاحياء في الدين...لكن الموضوع مستحدث وليس من السهل الافتاء فيه اطلاقا..لانه ذو حدين
ويمكن كانت هاي هي اسلم الطرق للجميع
لاتخافي بكره الازهر بطلعولنا بفتوى غير شكل :Bl (35):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
تعليقي عالموضوع بكلميتين بس:

وين الثقه؟

و بالنسبه للاافتاء الله اعلم شو هي الفتوه؟
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> '' الحرج '' يمنع مفتي المملكة من اصدار فتوى فحص العذرية
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
>                منع "الحرج" مفتي المملكة  نوح علي سلمان القضاء من إصدار فتوى شرعية حول موقف الدين الإسلامي من إجراء فحص العذرية. وقال مصدر صحفي الخميس أنها كانت قد أرسلت قبل أسبوع كتابا رسميا إلى المفتي تطلب منه فيه رأي الدين الإسلامي في إقبال الفتيات في المجتمع الأردني على إجراء فحص العذرية قبل الزواج، إلا أن مدير مكتب المفتي ابلغ الصحيفة اعتذار المفتي عن إصدار مثل هذه الفتوى نظرا لأن "القضية حساسة، ويتحرج المفتي من الحديث فيها".
>    وكانت صحيفة الغد قد نشرت قبل أسبوع تصريحات لمدير المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي مؤمن الحديد قال فيها انه يجرى في الأردن سنويا ما يزيد عن 1200 فحص للعذرية في ظاهرة جديدة على المجتمع الأردني، محذرا من انتشار هذه الظاهرة.
>    وقد أثار نشر هذه التصريحات ردود فعل واسعة، وبخاصة لدى المنظمات المعنية بحقوق المرأة التي اعتبرت أن مثل هذا السلوك يشكل إساءة بالغة لكرامة الأنثى وإنسانيتها.


يا بيييي بتخيل حد يطلبها من يابيييييي جد جد الله يرحمة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> '' الحرج '' يمنع مفتي المملكة من اصدار فتوى فحص العذرية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> منع "الحرج" مفتي المملكة نوح علي سلمان القضاء من إصدار فتوى شرعية حول موقف الدين الإسلامي من إجراء فحص العذرية. وقال مصدر صحفي الخميس أنها كانت قد أرسلت قبل أسبوع كتابا رسميا إلى المفتي تطلب منه فيه رأي الدين الإسلامي في إقبال الفتيات في المجتمع الأردني على إجراء فحص العذرية قبل الزواج، إلا أن مدير مكتب المفتي ابلغ الصحيفة اعتذار المفتي عن إصدار مثل هذه الفتوى نظرا لأن "القضية حساسة، ويتحرج المفتي من الحديث فيها".
> ...


 
هالمفتي محترم كثير احسن من اللي قبله شو كان اسمه نسيته بس ما كنت اطيقه

----------


## ابو عوده

> هاي اثبات عكلامي 
> 
> وبالنهاية للبنت الحق انها ترفض او تقبل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*بس حابب اعلق على 





			
				لاحياء في الدين
			
		


لانو الحياء من الدين

والاصح لا حياء في العلم.




			
				قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله عز وجل حليم حيي ستير يحب الحياء والستر فإذا اغتسل أحدكم فليستتر ) رواه أحمد وغيره .
			
		






			
				وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الحياء لا يأتي إلا بخير ) أخرجه البخاري . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الحياء من الدين ) وأيضا ً ( الحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) . 

وقد عقد البخاري في صحيحه باب ، قال : باب الحياء من الإيمان .
			
		


قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : نعم النساء نساء الأنصار لم يمنهعن الحياء أن يتفقهن في الدين . أخرجه البخاري .


اما بالنسبه لموضوع فحص البكاره .. مالي شغل فيه.



تقبل مروري*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

هالاشي ما برضاه لا علي ولا على غيري لازم الواحد يكون متاكد من قراراه قبل الزواج اما التقليدي او عن معرفة شخصية اذا انك كنت بدك تخطب بنت وشاك فيها ليش لحتى تروح تخطبها واذا رحت على اي اساس بدك تطلب منها هاذ الطلب ( الناس بطلت تستحي  :SnipeR (30):  )

----------

